# Need help with tagless shirts



## JakeTheSnake (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm looking for some help please. I'm trying to get started with my own T-shirt line. And what I'm looking for are label less shirts, or an alternative, so that I can put my own label less labels on them. I don't know if you understand what i mean lol. 
So, I was looking for some recommendations of places which can put these "label less custom labels" on my shirts for me. Or if I myself could put them in, iron them in, or heat press them in, then that would work too. I'm also looking for a place to buy my shirts (which ive heard TSC is good, but I'm open to all ideas) and which shirt brand you might recommend. I've heard a lot about American Apparel, so thats the direction i was headed towards...please let me know what you think, i would greatly appreciate it!
Any feedback on any of this or alternative ideas are greatly appreciated! Thanks!  
Jake


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Jake, welcome to the forum. If you do some searches you will find good threads with the information you are looking for. I've seen just about all, if not all, of the questions you have discussed here. Some suggested searches would be: tagless shirts, custom labels, alternative to american apparel. Once you start doing the searches, you'll see more information in the threads and they will lead you to your next search, and more info. It's all there, you will find great threads on all of your topics. If the information isn't clear or hitting the mark for your particular need, posting a question with only one topic in it usually gives you better responses than grouping a bunch together, you can use a title that hits directly on your question and get more attention to that question that way. Best of luck to you. I have read plenty of threads concerning custom labels, tagless shirts, posters heat pressing their own label in, and seen discussions regarding AA and what shirts others prefer to it. Best regards. Kelly


----------



## RocknRoePromo (Aug 18, 2007)

Hey, I'm just starting out too, but I ordered Anvil t's. They have tear away tags in them so you just pull and they come right out. I made my own labels on transfer paper and heat pressed them in the shirt. So far so good. I like their t's, but I'm also looking into Article 1 since everything they make has tear away tags and I'd have more of a selection.


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi, Jake - This is a link to F&M Expressions - they have tagless tags. 

Send them your tagless tag design and they will make a plastisol transfer for you. Carefully remove the tag from your t-shirt (or buy shirts with tear away tags) and then heat press in your tagless tag.

Give them a call or an email - they'll explain the whole thing to you. Good Luck!

F&M Expressions - HOME


----------



## JakeTheSnake (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks a lot everyone, i really appreciate it! the tear away tags sound perfect and im gonna check that website too,thanks again!


----------



## INKSCREENS (Jan 28, 2008)

There are heatpress pre-screen printed tags if you would like to apply them yourself. Or there are screen printers who remove and screen print your tag design directly on the tshirt.


----------



## BlazinGraphix (Mar 20, 2009)

RocknRoePromo said:


> Hey, I'm just starting out too, but I ordered Anvil t's. They have tear away tags in them so you just pull and they come right out..


 

Where do you get advil tshirts from? and how is the pricing on them?


----------

